# what watt is safe? here you go



## Nightwalker (21/12/15)

Very basic. Find your sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 14 | Useful 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (21/12/15)

shaun patrick said:


> Very basic. Find your sweet spot.



Feels like a subtank insert 

.2ohm - .3ohm is where its at for me - 60 - 80w


----------



## Nightwalker (21/12/15)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Feels like a subtank insert
> 
> .2ohm - .3ohm is where its at for me - 60 - 80w


Like I said, very basic. Posted in noobs for that reason mate. We play around a bit more, but I wish someone had shown this to me in beginning. I burnt about 5 coils in a week when I started. Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Nightwalker (21/12/15)

I'm glad people are seeing this


----------



## Nightwalker (23/12/15)

Really ppl. 100+ views and you can't give me a like? Lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre (23/12/15)

shaun patrick said:


> Really ppl. 100+ views and you can't give me a like? Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


There you go. I agree this could be very useful for new vapers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (23/12/15)

Andre said:


> There you go. I agree this could be very useful for new vapers.


Hahahaha ty, I was half being sarcastic... Half.


----------



## Byakko (1/2/16)

I haven't started building coils for myself yet,built some for mates but this is good to know.Pic saved and shared on fb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (1/2/16)

Taken from the Kayfun 3.1 manual, this is for the 8 to 12 watt #32g users.
Id imagine the whole chart would be green for the cloud chasing chappies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## zadiac (1/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Very basic. Find your sweet spot.



I can't even remember the last time I vaped under 50W. I average from 65-100W permanently (depending on the coils I build)
The coils I build are rarely above .3 ohms 

At the moment I'm vaping with a .2 ohm coil at 70W. That's my sweet spot.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (1/2/16)

zadiac said:


> I can't even remember the last time I vaped under 50W. I average from 65-100W permanently (depending on the coils I build)
> The coils I build are rarely above .3 ohms
> 
> At the moment I'm vaping with a .2 ohm coil at 70W. That's my sweet spot.



Atm, 0.4ohm 63W


----------



## blujeenz (1/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Atm, 0.4ohm 63W



1.1 ohm @ 15.6W
Nobody can pin any global warming nonsense on me thats for sure.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

